# Giiifts!



## Ireth (Dec 25, 2015)

So what'd everybody get for Christmas/Hanukkah/Yule/Kwanzaa/insert other winter holiday here?

Obligatory haul list!

*Stocking:*

"Merry Mint" green tea
Sheep-shaped sticky notes
Blackberry lip balm
Much-needed hair ties
Christmas-y Kleenex
Christmas-y emery boards
Face mud mask thing
Candy-cane flavored gum
Crocheted cup sleeve
Terry's chocolate orange

*Gifts:*

"The Shepherd's Crown", by Terry Pratchett
Christmas pajamas
Loose tea + tea infuser
Hot chocolate mixes
Mallorn-leaf earrings
Bertie Bott's Every-Flavor Beans
Enya's new album, "Dark Sky Island"

Plus some other things still to come in the mail. ^_^


----------



## MineOwnKing (Dec 25, 2015)

The little woman got me an Xbox One and the new Halo 5.

Going to my parents now for Ham.

Fat and happy.


----------



## CupofJoe (Dec 25, 2015)

Nothing!
Upside... I have eventually convinced all my family that I was serious in not celebrating the "Christmas/Hanukkah/Yule/Kwanzaa/insert other winter holiday".
Downside... No presents!!!!
[BTW The Shepherd's Crown is an amazing book...]


----------



## Ireth (Dec 25, 2015)

CupofJoe said:


> [BTW The Shepherd's Crown is an amazing book...]



I'm a bit scared to read it, because it's his final book and I know it'll make me sad. On the other hand, I'm excited, because the blurb on the dust jacket mentions fairies, and I'm a sucker for fairy stories, especially Pratchett's fairies. (Need to find my mom's copy of Lords and Ladies again, srsly.)


----------



## CupofJoe (Dec 25, 2015)

TSC is incredibly sad and funny and moving... but as a *Last Book* from a *Great Writer*, I think it is a fitting bow out. 
I cried several times and laughed lots more. Tiffany Aching rivals Sam Vimes as TP's most wonderful believable character.
I desperately want new tales from TP, especially another Amazing Maurice story!!! [There is a postscript of what TP had planned in my copy].
I will be content with what I have... and start re-reading in 2016.
BTW - Fairies aren't cute! At least not in this story.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Dec 25, 2015)

Hello everyone, and Happy Christmas to all of you!

I have enjoyed a very beautiful and fun Christmas with my parents and my sister. It was a merry gathering, but I did not sleep well last night and now I feel really tired... So I hope to get better sleep tonight, I desperately need it.

My Christmas presents are:

1- The game _Dante's Inferno_ for PS3.
2- A _Rock Candy_ controller for PS3, in fluorescent green... I love that color!
3- A bottle of excellent _Campo Viejo_ wine from Rioja, Spain.

Also, today we went to the clothing shop and I purchased an incredible coat in my favorite shade of violet.

The best part was that we were all together celebrating. You know, no matter how much we complain about the troubles we may have with our families... In the end we discover that Family is the most important thing in life, and we need to be thankful for this all year and not only in Christmas.


----------



## Miskatonic (Dec 25, 2015)

Kindle Paperwhite (to replace my old one that died), DC shoes, book on the Norman Conquest, a book on Japanese society during their medieval period and a book on military strategy in Europe during the 14th and 15th century.


----------



## Tom (Dec 25, 2015)

As I say every year, this was the best Christmas ever. 

Here's my loot:

Lumberjanes volume 2

Spearmint gumdrops and a bar of extremely dark chocolate

A plethora of plaid pajama pants (say that five times fast)

One of those travel mugs that looks like a Starbucks cup

Gryffindor scarf

Some PS3 games

Book of Celtic patterns and motifs

Volume of Norse mythology

Windsor & Newton pigment markers

Honestly, I was not expecting the markers. Their ink is made with some innovative new formula, so they're unbelievably expensive--something like eighty bucks for a set of twelve. I asked for them as a joke! Think I just about had a heart attack when I opened them. 

I also didn't have any arguments with my grandmother this Christmas, which is a gift in and of itself.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Dec 25, 2015)

I got the Assassin's Creed Syndicate gauntlet.  Someone was a good girl this year!


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Dec 25, 2015)

My parents got me a hardback book of the Iliad and Odyssey and the pages are gold 
A Dungeons & Dragons starter box to play with my younger brother
Some guitar center gift cards (trying to save up for some Strymon pedals)
And a LOTR T shirt that has the Tree of Gondor with the Ring script around it
And my grandmother every year sends me a bag of andy caps hot fries my favorite snack 

I got my mom a food spiralizer (she had been wanting one for awhile)
I bought my dad a scoped rifle
And my little brother a funny shirt and the Shovel Knight 3ds game

We all saw Star Wars today too, it was fantastic


----------



## Black Dragon (Dec 26, 2015)

My wife and daughter got me Assassin's Creed Syndicate.  

My parents got me a powerful new Husqvarna snowblower.  Now I'm ready for whatever winter throws at us.


----------



## Mythopoet (Dec 26, 2015)

CupofJoe said:


> TSC is incredibly sad and funny and moving... but as a *Last Book* from a *Great Writer*, I think it is a fitting bow out.
> I cried several times and laughed lots more. Tiffany Aching rivals Sam Vimes as TP's most wonderful believable character.
> I desperately want new tales from TP, especially another Amazing Maurice story!!! [There is a postscript of what TP had planned in my copy].
> I will be content with what I have... and start re-reading in 2016.
> BTW - Fairies aren't cute! At least not in this story.



Is it really that good? The last TP book I read, Snuff, was so terrible it didn't even read like it had been written by Sir Terry himself. It was like he had forgotten who his characters actually were (which I suppose is possible). It was so bad I never bothered to read Raising Steam.


----------



## Ireth (Dec 26, 2015)

Mythopoet said:


> Is it really that good? The last TP book I read, Snuff, was so terrible it didn't even read like it had been written by Sir Terry himself. It was like he had forgotten who his characters actually were (which I suppose is possible). It was so bad I never bothered to read Raising Steam.



I really liked Snuff. I thought it showed a lot of character development for Vimes. Raising Steam was good too.


----------



## CupofJoe (Dec 26, 2015)

I wasn't a huge fan of Snuff. I thought Raising Steam was better and built on a lot that was in Snuff.
I like Tiffany Aching as a character. She grows in the tale but is still the Tiffany Aching we met many years ago. 
The Shepherd's Crown is closer to what I think of as classic TP.
Okay there maybe the odd joke or line that could do with a little polish. The preface sort of warns you about that.


----------



## Mythopoet (Dec 26, 2015)

Maybe I'll get it from the library then. Those ebook prices are ridiculous.

On topic:

I got a lovely red fuzzy warm blanket and some really warm slipper socks from my Mom. Also my Christmas present for myself was flannel sheets. So I don't think I will be complaining about being freezing at night anymore in chat. 

My poor brother got me a B&N gift card. When he asked me I had to admit I hadn't set foot in the place in years. (Years ago I used to ask for nothing but B&N giftcards for Christmas, now I'd rather have Amazon.) I told him I'd make an exception for his gift. 

Joint gifts from my in laws were a lovely leather bound book of Irish Fairy Tales, a set of Star Wars mugs and various gift cards and cash. 

My husband and I don't really get each other gifts. We used to try to, but we're one of those rare couples for whom it's honestly just more of a bother than just saying, "I bought a set of flannels sheets for myself as a Christmas present from Sam's, dear." And leaving it at that. I guess after years we prefer to be more practical than romantic.


----------



## Heliotrope (Dec 26, 2015)

My daughter who is two and a half, who we were told would never walk, took a step


----------



## Caged Maiden (Dec 26, 2015)

my daughter pulled a tooth out, so she got tooth fairy money too! Today, we spent all day playing the games they got for Christmas, and I made little pom pom animals with my daughter. The three boys were busy playing legos and snap circuits. It was a great Christmas this year.  No road trip with family, but we had our own beautiful memories in our new home. A few weeks ago, I got my real present, custom closes from Ikea, that ran about $1200.  So that was the big one, the rest was just fun stuff for the kids. I'm happy for your Christmas miracle, Helio!


----------



## Heliotrope (Dec 26, 2015)

Thanks! Closet organization is also a miracle


----------



## Tom (Dec 27, 2015)

All in all this was a great Christmas, but it did a number on my wallet for sure. >.<

I bought my little brother the Disney Infinity 3.0 game--the Star Wars one--for fifty bucks. (I could have gotten the deluxe pack that came with Boba Fett, but that one was eighty. Haha, no.) 

It was worth spending all that money just to see the look on his face when he opened it! He literally started jumping up and down and shrieking, "DISNEY INFINITY! DISNEY INFINITY!" at the top of his lungs.


----------



## Miskatonic (Jan 9, 2016)

The boss man gave us employees a $50 gift card for Kohls so I bit the bullet and bought this little beauty:

KeurigÂ® 2.0 K550 Brewing System


----------

